# Looking for the best tires



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I only have 8K on my 06 GTO and already burned my tires up its to easy. I am wondering what are the best tires i could buy? But i dont really want to spend more then $170 a tire. If anyone could help i appreciate it.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

What state do you live in? Are you wanting better traction or life? What tire did you burn up in 8k? 

Different tires are designed for different things. Whats best for you, may not be whats best for someone else, depending on your wants and needs and your driving style.


----------



## whysoserious (Jun 26, 2009)

+1

I ordered a set of Nitto NT555s from Discount Tire Directf or my 06 and I love them. The price was great ($130 ea) and they were shipped very quicky. I highly recommend these guys, and the tires, if they fit your driving conditions.


----------



## sgarsh2 (Apr 2, 2009)

Falken have a great ride and good traction, or better traction than the goodyears.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Dunlop Star Specs.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

All Seasons: Potenza 960AS or Conti DWS
Summer Only: Potenza RE-01

Cheap all all hell but decent. Sumoto HRZ


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I live in arizona (Tucson) so dry not humid


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

also my driving style is moderate no power braking but alot of 20mph to 100mph so alot of chirping 2nd and 3rd gear


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

whysoserious said:


> +1
> 
> I ordered a set of Nitto NT555s from Discount Tire Directf or my 06 and I love them. The price was great ($130 ea) and they were shipped very quicky. I highly recommend these guys, and the tires, if they fit your driving conditions.


The Nitto 555 Extreme Performance is a great tire.

Thanks for your support!



GuatoLT1 said:


> I live in arizona (Tucson) so dry not humid





GuatoLT1 said:


> also my driving style is moderate no power braking but alot of 20mph to 100mph so alot of chirping 2nd and 3rd gear


One more question I forgot to ask earlier, what size wheels are you running?

It sounds like you will benefit from an ultra high performance all season. The Goodyear Eagle F1 A/S would be a great model to look into. This tire begs other UHP A/S models to be redesigned and don't let the all season tag scare you. This tire handles great and will get pretty decent life.


----------



## RampageRiddle04 (Aug 11, 2009)

the 04 I just got has 17s and toyo proteses4, I dont know if that is the right spelling.......anyway I like the tires


----------

